# Conexión Bobina - Llave de Encendido.-



## edunet98 (Jun 5, 2013)

Estimados Señores del Foro.-
En un Hyundai ATOS 2000, Desearía conectar una alarma marca “Pirulo” de la cual solo tengo un dibujo.
El problema radica en que tengo que conectar un (Relé) relay (Pata 87A) al Cable “Start” de la Llave de arranque y La Pata 30 al + (positivo de la Bobina).-
Alguien Sabría como identificarlos?.-
1 Celeste: Se Convierte en + Posit. 12 Volt. Cuando Giro la Llave a la Posición ACC.-
2 ??????
3 Puede ser el Que va a La Bobina?  Es Negativo Permanente - 12 Volt.-
4 Negro Con Celeste + Positivo Permanente 12 Volt.-
5 Negro Con Amarillo  ??????.-
6 Celeste con Rojo  ??????.-
http://imageshack.us/a/img855/9313/alarmaconexionforo.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img15/369/llavearranque667chica2.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img21/6893/llavearranque672correg.jpg 
Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Jul 21, 2013)

Estimado edunet:

Te adjunto una lista-guía que te puede servir para identificar las funciones de cada línea del Swicht

a) Una linea debe Ser + positivo permanente (Alimentación)
b) En posición Acc al menos una linea debe energizarse aparte del + permanente, y cuando pasas la llave a posición Start, las lineas de Acc deben apagarse mientras presiones Start.
c) En posición On al menos una línea debe marcar + positivo y no debe interrumpirse aún cuando des Start
d) En posición Start se envía + por una línea solo por el tiempo que estés presionando Start.
Todo normalmente a 12V. En raros casos se manejan menos Volts en estos sistemas.

El paso On es el mismo que alimenta de + la bobina de la mayoría de los autos.

Saludos.


----------



## edunet98 (Jul 22, 2013)

Estimado: *masteralfonso7*
Muchas Gracias por Vuestra atención.-
La solución al problema la aportaron en los Foros:
http://www.club-hyundai.com/foros/index.php/topic/14705-conexion-alarma/page__p__177559#entry177559

http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/autos.87/1319559-conexion-bobina-llave-de-arranque-2.html

Publico el enlace, por si alguien se encuentra en una situación similar.-
Reiterado agradecimiento y Cordiales Saludos a los integrantes del foro que tanto colaboran.-


----------

